# stupid newbie questions



## bigbadbrad (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi I just joined and I have two newbie questions I need to ask.

1. I keep seeing people swaping sr20's in s13's but most people keep the ka24's in there s14. Is there any small differents in the ka24 motors like one would be a bit weaker or some thing?

2. can some one give me a title of a past thread you can remember that talks about how to know if the car has a lsd (also what kind) or not, So I can type it in the search so you dont have to type every thing again and I know that question must be asked alot.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Oct 1, 2005)

I did some more searching and answered my first question could someone just answer my second.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Most that had it were the "Hicas" models, as they were the higher end ones. Easiest way to check is there is a sticker on the diff itself. 

It is very rare to find one in the junkyard if that's what your'e doing. Most just buy a JDM one that was imported.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

easiest way to find out if you have it is to just jack up the rear end of the car so that both wheels are off the ground. Then simply spin one tire and watch the other. If it spins in the same direction you have LSD. If it spins in the opposite direction you have an open diff. Chances are you have an open. Quickest and cheapest way to get a type of LSD is to have it welded. Sure its less practical as far as daily driving, but fun nonetheless. 

And just to clarify about your first question, people keep the DE motor to either turbo because they are KA-T fanatics, or they have emissions laws requiring OBD2 emissions so they can't swap unless they want to swap in the stock motor for emissions every couple years or so.


----------

